

A box office model based just on reading a screenplay?  - cwan
http://freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/08/20/box-office-science/

======
regularfry
Oh dear. That would be a fitness function to optimise against, then.

~~~
wmf
I think Hollywood is well past that point. Screenwriters have been writing
what the studio execs think they can sell for a while.

